# use of distilled water



## j156ghs (Jan 10, 2014)

I've read in various places not to use distilled water in pet care under some circumstances; for example, some fish aquarium magazines/posts recommend against it, though usually it's OK as supplement to conditioned water. But I haven't read why it's not good to use. (I've also read in owner's manuals for tea kettles, coffee makers, etc., not to use distilled water. I assume some mineral content is needed to produce friction in heating the water.)

Anyway, I have used distilled water regularly to soak pellets for my Hermann's tortoise and for his drinking water. Any thoughts or advice on this? I'm concerned that, as can often happen, by trying to take extra precautions, I might actually be causing a problem. Thanks to all.


----------



## Cutva (Jan 10, 2014)

I am not quite sure but I do know that you should not feed your tortoise pellets.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2014)

I think all the minerals, etc. in water are beneficial.

from the web:

"...using distilled water can be dangerous because of the rapid loss of electrolytes (sodium, potassium, chloride) and trace minerals like magnesium, deficiencies of which can cause heart beat irregularities and high blood pressure. Cooking foods in distilled water pulls the minerals out of them and lowers their nutrient value.

Distilled water is an active absorber and when it comes into contact with air, it absorbs carbon dioxide, making it acidic. The more distilled water a person drinks, the higher the body acidity becomes.

According to the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency, "Distilled water, being essentially mineral-free, is very aggressive, in that it tends to dissolve substances with which it is in contact. Notably, carbon dioxide from the air is rapidly absorbed, making the water acidic and even more aggressive. Many metals are dissolved by distilled water."


----------



## redbeef (Jan 10, 2014)

Everything that Yvonne posted is true...that said, I drink the deionized distilled water from the lab I work in all the time instead of our Riverside County EMWD tap water (which has arsenic) and I feel fine *keels over dead* =P


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2014)

I read that it also sometimes retains heavy metal traces from the distillation process. It is not meant for consumption.

The lack of minerals is why I don't like it. It is good for misting the enclosure since it won't leave hard water stains.


----------



## hunterk997 (Jan 10, 2014)

Cutva said:


> I am not quite sure but I do know that you should not feed your tortoise pellets.



Some pellets can be fed and are good for diet supplementing. Mazuri and grassland food are often referred to as good pellets on this forum.


----------

